# Nasal Septal Button Supply



## bonzaibex (Jul 14, 2011)

What code do you use for the septal button supply that goes with a 30220?

One of ENT docs just started doing the 30220 (Insertion, nasal septal prostheis) in his office.  When he was looking into this last year, he determined that D5922 (Nasal septal prosthesis) was the code to use for the septal button supply cost.  Reimbursement for the 30220 is not enough to cover the cost of the septal button itself, so I can't believe that the supply would be included in the 30220.  

Now that he's actually done one, I find out the whole D section of codes has disappeared from the 2011 HCPCS book.  The only substitution I find is L8047, but that reads "Nasal septal prosthesis, provided by a nonphysician."  Anybody have any knowledge in this area they can pass along?

Becky, CPC


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 15, 2011)

L8699 Unlisted


----------



## jewells (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe that L8047 would be the right answer.


----------

